# Advice on lathe purchase. Delta 46-700



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

Used for $250, here is the sellers description:

"Delta variable speed wood lathe 12" over center, four foot length. Includes face plates, live center, drive spur, knock-out bar, ShopNotes maple stand with 2 drawers and sand box, and starter set of Craftsman turning tools"










Anyone have any comments or experience with this model?

Thanks in advance, 
Jim


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Nop experience with it but it seems like a reasonable price.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have the 46-715 and appears to be a very near cousin. I've had it a couple of years and it is serving me well. It is a little noisy due to the way the variable speed belt system works. The only problem I have had is the On/Off switch has failed three times. I replaced it once and have used the old switch to repair the new one twice. The -715 version has the power switch located above the head stock. It is equipped with an extra large OFF safety device which apparently exerts uneven pressure on the switch causing it to break internally.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I think it would be worth looking at, and see if the seller will take $200. THAT would be a great deal. It also depends on what you want to do with it.

Make sure the bearing sound good, no rattles or groans and moans.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I too have the 46-715 and it has been a good one for me. Turned a lot of legs and bowls on over the past 3 years. I replaced my switch with a standard switch after mine broke as stated above.


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.

Jim


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

Before you purchase it bring the tail stock up to the head stock and see if the drive center and the tail center line up. If they don't walk away from the deal. Take a look at the belt and see if it is worn. The bearings on this lathe have a tendency to wear out after hard use.


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

Great info Jeff, thanks.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

If you line up the centers in the head and tail and they are off vertically, I would pass it up. If they are off horizontally, it may be from the play in the ways. These are not metal lathes riding on ways so they have some slop and that trasfers to alignment of the centers. if you can pull or push the tailstock to align the centers, then you can get away with using it if you do that each time you load a piece in it. I have a Craftsman lathe and I have to pull my tail stock forward and then it lines up. See what you think after you try that.


----------



## blyther (Nov 19, 2009)

Just saw this and had to put in my 2 cents. I know this is a bit tardy but I hope you bought this lathe. I have one but not vspeed. Its a charm and I'm sure you would love it with V speed, not to mention all the extras.
Buy the thing if you haven't already!!!


----------

